# Wellbutrin and Benzos



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone here take Wellbutrin by itself (not in addition to another SSRI) for treating social anxiety? Or, does anyone take Wellbutrin with benzos? 

This is what I'll be trying to ask my psychiatrist for this Wednesday. Does this sound ok for someone who has atypical depression, and social anxiety? If not, any suggestions?


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

endtroducing said:


> Does anyone here take Wellbutrin by itself (not in addition to another SSRI) for treating social anxiety? Or, does anyone take Wellbutrin with benzos?
> 
> This is what I'll be trying to ask my psychiatrist for this Wednesday. Does this sound ok for someone who has atypical depression, and social anxiety? If not, any suggestions?


I use to just take Wellbutrin alone for social anxiety and depresison. It helped the depression but not the anxiety. And its perfectly safe to take Benzo's with Wellbutrin. I was on that combination also.


----------



## americandancer (Mar 19, 2006)

My doctor switched me from cymbalta to wellbutrin xl, because the cymbalta was causing high blood pressure readings. I have been taking 150mg for a month, and 300mg for the last few weeks. I have alprazolam to take as needed, but I try not to take them unless I absolutely have to. I would be much better off if I took them everyday to offset the wellbutrin anxiety, but I am afraid my doctor won't give me another script. 

The wellbutrin has helped in getting me up and out and doing things. It hasn't made my social anxiety any worse, but it has made me terribly irritable. That may be the deal breaker for me. And oddly enough, I swear I am eating more since being on the wellbutrin, even though I haven't gained any weight. I think I am more stress eating from the anxiety/irritablity than anything else.

It is not bad, but it is not great either. I think I need a more calming med, for myself, but if your doctor will give you benzos all the time, then you may be fine taking both.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

I was on Wellbutrin once. I dont remember if I was on benzo's at the time as well. 

The combo is perfectly safe.

Wellbutrin did however make me have a manic episode. I wanted to fight my father for some reason. I was very aggressive all throughout. I then left the house to go run around the neighborhood and cry for a while. I think I was trying to unleash pent up aggression/energy. After this I came home and apologized to my dad and flushed my remaining pills down the toilet. 

I was only on it for like a week so I cant give my opinion of its efficacy. 

All I can say it that its a powerful drug because I have done many and no drug has ever affected me like that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

wellbutrin is a wimpy drug thats only good when augmenting another anti-depressant. Try the combo Adderall XR and Klonopin and I bet you'll be sold the first day.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Noca said:


> wellbutrin is a wimpy drug thats only good when augmenting another anti-depressant. Try the combo Adderall XR and Klonopin and I bet you'll be sold the first day.


UGH Adderall and Klonopin sound like the perfect combo. @[email protected]

Update: I ended up getting Wellbutrin, no benzos. Curse you, university psychiatrists.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Evidently some psychs want to see you fail with numerous other meds before prescribing benzos. Pretty damn stupid.


----------

